# Upper Marlboro, MD - A337916 F Pretty



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: A337916: Petfinder

*My Contact Info*


Prince Georges County Animal Management Group
Upper Marlboro, MD
301-780-7200


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Look at the pretty girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bedtime bump for Miss Smiley face!


----------



## LClark (Aug 25, 2009)

I have another call in about this girl. I met her over a week ago and was told recently she had an app for adoption. When I met her she was on a 5 day stray hold. Will get more details and post.


----------

